# ProfitTipsters.com - The best place for Betting Tipsters



## ProfitTipsters (Jun 13, 2015)

* Start Winning Money With Profit Tipsters*​
*  Profittipsters Is the Right Place if You are looking for the Quality Tipsters!*​_*Profittipsters.com is the name chosen precisely because our ultimate goal, to make as much Profit as we can. It will be possible with my carefully selected Tipsters, I'm sure of that. I am hiring Tipsters according to very strict criteria and believe that my criteria are not easy to meet.

Only The best Tipsters with high skill level and success will have the opportunity to work with me and be able to operate on this site as a professional Tipster so you will have time to select between The best possible quality Tipsters.
Tipsters comment about selected matches for me personally mean nothing. I saw they do that on other sites, but most of them are copied from different sites, forums, etc.. Commentary could be perfect, but Pick Lost so For me most important is WIN Pick and not a commentary about Selected match.
Using our services , you do not have to worry about winning bets. That will be our Tipsters job!*



*  Profittipsters.com seeking for SERIOUS quality tipsters.*​
*We offer you very good commission and work in a healthy relationship team.

You can join our team in two ways:
1. You can send your Verified records proofed by one of the serious Verification service to tipster@profittipsters.com along with details information about you.
2. Go to a trial period to our Training site: www.profittipsters.com/training show your skills and knowledge and become part of our team.
For any question you can contact me by e-mail: tipster@profittipsters.com*
*Website: www.profittipsters.com*_


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Sep 15, 2015)

Tipster *Ioannis Polichroniadis* is simply "crazy" in positive way i mean..*His profit is fantastic, only this month he already made +111,70 Units profit, which mean ROI: 225,51%*!!!!!

*Ioannis profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipste...Polichroniadis
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*DISCOUNT*:
Use Promo Code *-10DISCOUNT* and pay 10% less for your favourite tipster!
Promo Code is valid from *12. Sept.2015-19. Sept.2015*!

*How to use it:*
1. Register here ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Simply Login -----> http://www.profittipsters.com/
3. Choose your favourite tipster -----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters
4. On tipster profile choose Subscription and "Add to cart"
5. Go to "Cart" section on the right side and finish procedure.


*Any question*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Oct 24, 2015)

We strongly recommended our tipster *M. Larsson*!!

All Tips are Verfified and sent to Bettingadvice Surveillance team, Secret Betting Club and Mybigpartner!

*October stats:
Picks: 158
Units: +198,72
ROI: 115,72%*

*Michael Larsson's  profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/michael-larsson
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*DISCOUNT*:
Use PROMO CODE "*-20DISCOUNT*" and Subscribe your favourite tipster with *-20% discount* on regular price!
Promo Code is valid from *24.October-01.November 2015*!

*How to use it:*

1. Register here ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Simply Login -----> http://www.profittipsters.com/
3. Choose your favourite tipster -----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters
4. On tipster profile choose Subscription and "Add to cart"
5. Go to "Cart" section on the right side, type Promo code and finish procedure.


*Any question*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Oct 25, 2015)

Dear

Tipster *M. Larsson *striked again! *+19 Units profit* made yesterday which means *+217,52 Units* profit in October with *ROI: 116,38%*!!!!!

*Use PROMO CODE "-20DISCOUNT" and Subscribe your favourite tipster with -20% discount on regular price!
Promo Code is valid until 01.November 2015!*

*How to use it:*

1. Register here ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Simply Login -----> http://www.profittipsters.com/
3. Choose your favourite tipster -----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters
4. On tipster profile choose Subscription and "Add to cart"
5. Go to "Cart" section on the right side, type Promo code and finish procedure.


*Any question*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Oct 30, 2015)

*Three days left to Subscribe any of our tipster for -20% lower price!!

Use PROMO CODE "-20DISCOUNT" and Subscribe your favourite tipster with -20% discount on regular price!
Promo Code is valid until 01.November 2015 (incl. 01.Nov.)!

How to use it:*

1. Register here ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Simply Login -----> http://www.profittipsters.com/
3. Choose your favourite tipster -----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters
4. On tipster profile choose Subscription and "Add to cart"
5. Go to "Cart" section on the right side, type Promo code and finish procedure.


*Any question*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Nov 4, 2015)

After our tipster *Michael Larsson* did great job in October (*+93,92 Units*), he continue with fantastic performance in November too.

*November stats:
Picks: 22
Units: +41,52
ROI: 123,59%*

Michael's profile: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/michael-larsson
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Any question*: info@profittipsters.com

If you want profit, Subscribe him!


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Nov 7, 2015)

We recommended our tipster *Pavel Fenin*!!
*7/8 months in profit! He is in great form, his last winning run 10 Win and 2 Lost!*

*Subscribe our hot tipster now*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/pavel-fenin

*Any question*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Nov 10, 2015)

*Our Tipster Ioannis Polichroniadis made 11 WON in a row!!!*
Don't miss his hot Picks, subscribe him.

*Only November:*
Tips: 51
Units: +48,11!!!!
ROI: +116,82%!!!!!!!

*Total:*
Tips: 405
Units: +334,56!!!!!!
ROI: +114,65%!!!!!!!

*Ioannis profile:* http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis



All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Nov 19, 2015)

Choose your favourite tipster now:

1. *Ioannis-Polichroniadis* - Soccer specialist (*7/9 profitable months, Total ROI: 113,92% after 420 Picks provided*)
http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
2. *Michael Larsson* - Soccer specialist  (*9/13 profitable months, Total ROI: 103,34% after 1455 Picks provided*)
http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/michael-larsson
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
3. *Pavel Fenin* - Soccer specialist (*7/8 profitable months, Total ROI: 103,93% after 365 Picks provided*)
http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/pavel-fenin
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Do you need NBA specialist?
4. *Aleksandar Brajkovski *- NBA specialist (*last 2 months since serious NBA matches started 2/2 profitable with ROI: 126,65%*)
http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/aleksandar-trajkovski
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If you choose 2 tipsters, the system will automatically give you -10% off the total price before you pay.
If you choose 3 or more tipsters, then the system will automatically give you -20% off the total price before you pay.


*Our website*: http://www.profittipsters.com/

Join our tipsters and make a great profits.


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Dec 2, 2015)

December is month of surprises, so we prepaired a *Promo Code* for you, which will gives you *-15% off the price* for any tipster you choose and you can use this Code during the whole December unlimited times.

*Use PROMO CODE "CHRISTMAS15" and Subscribe your favourite tipster with -15% discount on regular price!
Promo Code is valid whole December 2015!*

*How to use it:*

1. Register here ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Simply Login -----> http://www.profittipsters.com/
3. Choose your favourite tipster -----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters
4. On tipster profile choose Subscription and "Add to cart"
5. Go to "Cart" section on the right side, insert Promo code and finish the payment.

*Any question:* info@profittipsters.com
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If you choose 2 tipsters, the system will automatically give you additional -10% off discount and will change the total price before you make a payment.
If you choose 3 or more tipsters, then the system will automatically give you additional -20% off discount and will change the total price before you make a payment.


Our website: http://www.profittipsters.com/

Join our tipsters and make a great profits.


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Dec 5, 2015)

1. Our tipster Michael Larsson doing fantastic job. December profit +71,76 Units.

M. Larsson's December stats:
Picks: 22
Units: +71,76
ROI: 140,77%

Michael's profile: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/michael-larsson
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
2. Tipster Ioannis Polichroniadis back on the track again. In November he covered October negative month and continue in green numbers in December too!

Ioannis's profile: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
3. Another one great tipster Pavel Fenin shows a great performance till now. 8 out of 9 months in profit!!!

Pavel's profile: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/pavel-fenin
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
4. We have NBA specialist Aleksandar Brajkovski.

Aleksandar's profile: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/aleksandar-trajkovski
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Don't miss our PROMO CODE "CHRISTMAS15" and Subscribe your favourite tipster with -15% discount on regular price!*
*Promo Code is valid whole December 2015!*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*If you choose 2 tipsters, the system will automatically give you additional -10% off discount and will change the total price before you make a payment.
If you choose 3 or more tipsters, then the system will automatically give you additional -20% off discount and will change the total price before you make a payment.*

Any question: info@profittipsters.com

If you want profit, Subscribe to our tipsters matches!


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Dec 13, 2015)

Dear punters!

*Don't miss our PROMO CODE: CHRISTMAS15 and Subscribe your favourite tipster with -15% discount on regular price!
Promo Code is valid whole December 2015!*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If you choose 2 tipsters, the system will automatically give you additional *-10% discount* and will change the total price before you make a payment.
If you choose 3 or more tipsters, then the system will automatically give you additional *-20% discount* and will change the total price before you make a payment.

*Any question*: info@profittipsters.com

If you want profit, Subscribe to our tipsters matches!


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Dec 16, 2015)

Our *tipster Ioannis Polichroniadis* catched a great form. Don't miss his Picks: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis

----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Don't miss our PROMO CODE: CHRISTMAS15 and Subscribe your favourite tipster with -15% discount on regular price!
Promo Code is valid whole December 2015!*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If you choose *2 tipsters*, the system will automatically give you *additional -10% discount* and will change the total price before you make a payment.
If you choose *3 or more tipsters*, then the system will automatically give you *additional -20% discount* and will change the total price before you make a payment.

*Any question*: info@profittipsters.com

If you want profit, Subscribe to our tipsters matches!


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Dec 21, 2015)

ProfitTipsters said:


> Our *tipster Ioannis Polichroniadis* catched a great form. Don't miss his Picks: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Don't miss our PROMO CODE: CHRISTMAS15 and Subscribe your favourite tipster with -15% discount on regular price!
> ...




Our fantastic Soccer tipster *Ioannis Polichroniadis* continue with his great performance!! Don't miss his Picks: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Dec 23, 2015)

Our *tipster Ioannis Polichroniadis* Pick WON again. *His last winning run 9 Won-2 Void out of 11 Picks. *
Don't miss his Picks: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis

----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Don't miss our PROMO CODE: CHRISTMAS15 and Subscribe your favourite tipster with -15% discount on regular price!
Promo Code is valid whole December 2015!*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If you choose *2 tipsters*, the system will automatically give you additional *-10% discount *and will change the total price before you make a payment.
If you choose *3 or more tipsters*, then the system will automatically give you additional *-20% discount* and will change the total price before you make a payment.

*Any question*: info@profittipsters.com

If you want profit, Subscribe to our tipsters matches!


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Jan 4, 2016)

Our tipster *Ioannis Polichroniadis* is in fantastic form. *His last winning run 7 Won in a row.*

Don't miss his Picks in New year 2016: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Any question*: info@profittipsters.com

If you want profit, Subscribe to our tipsters matches!


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Jan 21, 2016)

We recommend our tipster *P. Fenin* (Soccer specialist), he have great month and catch a good form.


All Tips are Verfified and sent to Bettingadvice Surveillance team, Secret Betting Club and Mybigpartner!

*January stats*:
Picks: 38
Units: +28,80
ROI: 122,33%

*P. Fenin's profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/pavel-fenin
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Don't forget our Tipster *Ioannis Polichroniadis*! After negative month in October, he have profitable 3 months in a row.

*Ioannis profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*How to Subscribe:*

1. Register here ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Simply Login -----> http://www.profittipsters.com/
3. Choose your favourite tipster -----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters
4. On tipster profile choose Subscription plan and click "Add to cart"
5. Go to "Cart" section on the right side and finish the payment.

Join the group of happy Subscribers!

All tipsters: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters
Any question: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Jan 24, 2016)

Our tipster *Ioannis Polichroniadis* have great run and he step up in a New year with a profit again. *9 out of 11 months* he made profitable.

*January 2016:
Units: +47.70U   ROI: +115.39%  61 Tips*

*Last 3 months he made over +150 Units profit (Avr. +50 per month)!
Don't miss his Picks*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*We create a PROMO CODE named -10% which bring you 10% discount on your favourite tipsters price. Promo Code is valid until 31. January 2016!*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*If you choose 2 tipsters*, the system will automatically give you *additional -10% discount* and will change the total price before you make a payment.
*If you choose 3 or more tipsters*, then the system will automatically give you *additional -20% discount* and will change the total price before you make a payment.

*Any question*: info@profittipsters.com

If you want profit, Subscribe to our tipsters matches!


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Feb 1, 2016)

*Our tipster Ioannis Polichroniadis is one of the hottest tipster all around with 9/11 profitable months.*

*Why to choose tipster Ioannis?*

- All results are *Verified* (sent by email) by *BA forum, Mybigpartner verification service and SBC* (Secret betting club).
- Finished January with *+53,13 Units* and *Roi: 111,65%* after 93 Tips provided.
- Overall Stats: *+443,80 Units* with Roi: *113,22%* after 612 Tips provided.
- *Average profit per month is +50 Units (after 11 months).*
- Profit guaranteed *ROI: 108% after 30 days*. If he fail to reach it, your subsc. extended for *another 30 days for FREE*.

*Ioannis profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Any questions*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Feb 3, 2016)

Tipster *Ioannis Polichroniadis* striked again. He making profit day by day. *Incredible performance*. Just one more reason wh you should subscribe him.

Ioannis's profile: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis

*Look at that performance: *







*Last Tips: *







*Any question*: info@profittipsters.com

Join us. Take the money from Sports betting.


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Feb 6, 2016)

Our *Tipster Ioannis Polichroniadis* continue with his fantastic performance!!! He making profit day by day. Last 14 tips: *12 Won, 2 Lost*!!
Don't miss his picks for *only 40 eur/30 days*!

*February stats: *
Units: +39,7
ROI: 182,71%
Tips: 9

*Total stats: *
Units: +483,50
ROI: 114,20%
Tips: 621

*Ioannis's profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis

*Any question*: info@profittipsters.com


Join us. Take the money from Sports betting.


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Feb 8, 2016)

Our *Tipster Ioannis Polichroniadis* continue with his fantastic performance!!! He making profit day by day.
Don't miss his picks for *only 40 eur/30 days*!

*February stats:*
Units: +46,52
ROI: 130,81%
Tips: 29

*Total stats:*
Units: +490,32
ROI: 113,98%
Tips: 641

*Ioannis's profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Please pay attention at our *Tipster Michael Larsson* who are destroying betting market with fantastic performance in *February *makes unbelievable *+245,36 Units* profit with *ROI 158,98%* after *52 Picks* provided.
Don't miss his Picks and fantastic form.

*M. Larsson's profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/michael-larsson
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Any question*: info@profittipsters.com


Join us. Take the money from Sports betting.


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Feb 10, 2016)

Dear

*SPECIAL PROMOTION: Get our tipsters on trial 7 days for FREE. Promotion starting from tomorrow 11th February 2016 and it stays till 18th February 2016.*

*What you have to do:*
1. Register on Profittipsters site: http://profittipsters.com/
2. Send e-mail which tipster you choose for FREE: info@profittipsters.com
3. Check your e-mail box, you will receive all new tips.


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Feb 11, 2016)

ProfitTipsters said:


> Dear
> 
> *SPECIAL PROMOTION: Get our tipsters on trial 7 days for FREE. Promotion starting from tomorrow 11th February 2016 and it stays till 18th February 2016.*
> 
> ...



*Don't miss great oportunity to try our best Tipsters 7 days for FREE*:
- I. Polichroniadis
- M. Larsson
- P. Fenin


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Feb 12, 2016)

Dear

*Don't miss great oportunity to try our best Tipsters for FREE. Promotion still available:*

*SPECIAL PROMOTION: Get our tipsters on trial for FREE. Promotion started 11th February 2016 and it stays till 18th February 2016.*

*What you have to do:*
1. Register on Profittipsters site: http://profittipsters.com/
2. Send e-mail which tipster you choose for FREE: info@profittipsters.com
3. Check your e-mail box, you will receive all new tips, also all available tips are on your Profittipsters profile, simply Login to see it.


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Feb 12, 2016)

Dear

*Don't miss great oportunity to try our best Tipsters for FREE. Promotion still available:*

*SPECIAL PROMOTION: Get our tipsters on trial for FREE. Promotion started 11th February 2016 and it stays till 18th February 2016.*

*What you have to do:*
1. Register on Profittipsters site: http://profittipsters.com/
2. Send e-mail which tipster you choose for FREE: info@profittipsters.com
3. Check your e-mail box, you will receive all new tips, also all available tips are on your Profittipsters profile, simply Login to see it.


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Feb 13, 2016)

ProfitTipsters said:


> Dear
> 
> *Don't miss great oportunity to try our best Tipsters for FREE. Promotion still available:*
> 
> ...



You can still get *FREE picks* from our great tipsters!! *5 days left* until promotion finish (18th February 2016), so hurry up.

*Do you need a reason why you should try our tipsters  ?*

Here you are:

- Michael Larsson:
FANTASTIC JOB IN FEBRUARY!! *+329,04Units* with *ROI: 154,12%* after 76 Picks!!!!!!!

- Ioannis Polichroniadis:
One of the best tipsters whole around!!! In February he continue with his great performance with *+48,35 Units* with *ROI: 123,94%* after 40 Picks!!!!

Don't wait to long, this is the best chance to try them *for FREE*!


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Feb 16, 2016)

*You can still get FREE picks from our great tipsters!! Only 2 days left until promotion expiring (18th February 2016), hurry up.*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Do you need a reason why you should try our tipsters ?

*Here you are:*

- *Michael Larsson:*
INCREDIBLE JOB IN FEBRUARY!! *+393,04Units* with ROI: *150,13%* after 98 Picks!!!!!!!
That mean if your Unit worth 10 eur, his clients earned fantastic *3.930 eur in February*!!!!

- *Ioannis Polichroniadis:*
One of the best tipsters whole around!!! In February he continue with his great performance with +47,60 Units with ROI: 114,56% after 67 Picks!!!!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Don't wait to long, this is the best chance to try them for *FREE*!

*What you have to do:*
1. Register on Profittipsters site: http://profittipsters.com/
2. Send e-mail which tipster you choose for FREE: info@profittipsters.com
3. Check your e-mail box, you will receive all new tips, also all available tips are on your Profittipsters profile, simply Login to see it.


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Feb 20, 2016)

Trial period finished. You had a chance to try our tipsters for totally FREE and it was successful period. Congatulation those who subscribed and to existing clients too of course.

*Ioannis Polichroniadis*: One of the most consistantly tipster whole around. If you want a profit from Sports betting, you should subscribe him. *Price is only 40 Eur/30 days with Profit guarantee ROI: 108%*.

*February stats*: +72,52U, ROI: 117,31% after 88 picks.
*Ioannis profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Michael Larsson*: Incredible month for him and for his subscribers: *Over 400 Units *profit in February!!!!

*February stats*:  +415,84U, ROI: 138,50% after 135 picks ...INCREDIBLE!!!!
*Michael's profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/michael-larsson
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Feb 21, 2016)

Our tipster *Ioannis Polichoniadis* starting to be sensation in world of betting. He constantly making profit for 1 year.
*Last winning streak*: 9 Win 1 Lost.
*10 out of 12 months in profit*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis

*His February profit grown up again*: *+88,57U, ROI: 117,86% after 104 picks.
Ioannis profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
We recommend our second best tipster *Michael Larsson*.
In february he is totally "crazy" and his profit raised to unbelievable *+432,88U with ROI: 138,11% after 142 picks*!!!!!!

*Michale's profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/michael-larsson
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Price for 30 days each: 40eur*
If you buy 2 tipsters, system automatically gives you* -10% discount* before you finish the payment.
*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Feb 23, 2016)

*Tipster M.Larsson is gonna start to be sensation on betting tipsters market. *
His profit in February raised to UNBELIEVABLE *+549,36 Units with ROI: 141,87% after 164 picks*!!!!!!
You MUST try this guy! I believe this would gonna be the record high!!!

*M. Larsson profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/michael-larsson
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Our tipster *I.Polichroniadis* has WON again!
His statistics for February is just brilliant too: *+104,01 Units, ROI: 118,22% after 121 picks!!!

I.Polichroniadis profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Price for 30 days each*: 40eur
If you buy 2 tipsters, system automatically gives you *-10% discount* before you finish the payment.

*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Feb 27, 2016)

ProfitTipsters said:


> *Tipster M.Larsson is gonna start to be sensation on betting tipsters market. *
> His profit in February raised to UNBELIEVABLE *+549,36 Units with ROI: 141,87% after 164 picks*!!!!!!
> You MUST try this guy! I believe this would gonna be the record high!!!
> 
> ...



*Update statistics:*
Tipster M. Larsson: *+568,88 units!!!!  ROI: 137,82% after 188 picks*!!!!! 
Tipster I. Polichroniadis: *+91,46 Units!! ROI: 114,85% after 131 picks*!!!
Tipster P. Fenin: *+15,22 Units  ROI: 104,73% after 91 picks.*

Can M. Larsson reach *+600 Units in just 1 month* !?
I must admit i expekted good results from him but i did not imagine it would be such a BIG profit!!! 

Today he have 12 picks active!!! Subscribe to see it!


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Mar 1, 2016)

*After all our tipsters finished with amazing results in February, we made a Promo code March2016 for you, so you can use it for any tipster you want.
Promo code gives you -15% discount on regular prices and it is valid until 07. Mar. 2016.*

*How to use it:*

1. Register here ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Simply Login -----> http://www.profittipsters.com/
3. Choose your favourite tipster -----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters
4. On tipster profile choose Subscription and "Add to cart"
5. Go to "Cart" section on the right side, type Promo code in Promo Code empty field and finish the payment.


*February stats:*

*M. Larsson:*
Units: +464,32
ROI: +126,38%
Tips: 220

M. Larsson's profile: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/michael-larsson
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*I. Polichroniadis:*
Units: +91,25
ROI: +112,53%
Tips: 158

I. Polichroniadis's profile: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*P. Fenin:*
Units: +9,22
ROI: +102,67%
Tips: 97

P. Fenin's profile: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/pavel-fenin
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*If you buy 2 tipsters, system automatically gives you -10% discount before you finish the payment, for 3 tipsters system will give you -20% discount  .

Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Mar 2, 2016)

ProfitTipsters said:


> *After all our tipsters finished with amazing results in February, we made a Promo code March2016 for you, so you can use it for any tipster you want.
> Promo code gives you -15% discount on regular prices and it is valid until 07. Mar. 2016.*
> 
> *How to use it:*
> ...



Update:

Our tipsters continue with fantastic start in new month!!

*M.Larsson: +47,52U / ROI: 159,40% / Tips: 10*
Larsson's profile: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/michael-larsson

*I.Polichroniadis: +8,30U / ROI: 183,00% / Tips: 2*
Polichroniadis's profile: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*Don't forget to use Promo code (-15% discount), read more about in previous post.*


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Mar 4, 2016)

Dear

Many people subscribed in last few days, but a few of them *"forgot" to use Promo Code*.

Don't forget to use Promo code guys: *March2016*.
*Promo code gives you -15% discount on regular prices and it is valid until 07. Mar. 2016.*

*How to use it:*

1. Register here ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Simply Login -----> http://www.profittipsters.com/
3. Choose your favourite tipster -----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters
4. On tipster profile choose Subscription and "Add to cart"
5. Go to "Cart" section on the right side, type March2016 in Promo Code empty field and finish the payment.

p.s. If you are still not sure how to use it and need assistance simply contact us, we are here to help you.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
If you buy *2 tipsters*, system automatically gives you *additional -10% discount *before you finish the payment, for *3 choosing tipsters* or more system will give you additional *-20% discount*.

*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Mar 12, 2016)

Dear

Do you remember last month and incredible performance by *our tipster M.Larsson* and his *February stats*: Units: +464,32 , ROI: +126,38% , Tips: 220

*In March he continue with his fantastic profit:* *Units: +112,72 , ROI: +113,81% , Tips: 102*

*M. Larsson's profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/michael-larsson
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If you buy* 2 tipsters*, system automatically gives you *additional -10% discount* before you finish the payment, *for 3 choosing tipsters* or more system will give you *additional -20% discount*.

*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Mar 17, 2016)

We strongly recommended our tipster *Ioannis Polichroniadis.*

He is just brilliant. *11 out of 13 months* he is in green. Average profit/month is *+50 units.*

*I. Polichroniadis's profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Website:* http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact:* info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Mar 21, 2016)

ProfitTipsters said:


> We strongly recommended our tipster *Ioannis Polichroniadis.*
> 
> He is just brilliant. *11 out of 13 months* he is in green. Average profit/month is *+50 units.*
> 
> ...



Another profitable weekend behind Ioannis.

*Look at this impressive statistic:*







*Don't miss his Picks*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis

All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Mar 22, 2016)

Our Tipster* Ioannis Polichroniadis* yesterday striked again. *2 tips, 2 WON*.

*His profit increasing and after almost 1000 Picks he have around +12% yield and 11/13 months in green with average profit per month +50 Units!!!*

We invite you to subscribe and try this amazing tipster: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis

*All our tipsters tips are verified by Mybigpartner, SBC* (still not verified but we are sending picks since April 2015 so we expecting soon a valid verification from his side) and *also we sent all picks to BA forum surveillance team* since they decide to cut off with verification process, we all know why they decide that!


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Mar 25, 2016)

Dear

We strongly recommended our tipster *M. Larsson*. After he made *+464,32 Units in February* and at the momment he is on *+121,28 Units in March*.

M. Larsson's profile: http://www.profittipsters.com/profile/tipster
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Apr 1, 2016)

*2 of our 3 tipsters did a great job again in March. *
Let me show you March stats for each one:

*M. Larsson:
Units: +117,28  (In February made +464,32 Units!!!! )
ROI: +105,20%
Tips: 282*

M. Larsson's profile: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/michael-larsson
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*I. Polichroniadis:
Units: +21,18
ROI: +102,65%
Tips: 165*

I. Polichroniadis's profile: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*P. Fenin:
Units: -28,39
ROI: 92,73%
Tips: 107*

P. Fenin's profile: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/pavel-fenin
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
If you *buy 2 tipsters*, system automatically gives you *-10% discount *before you finish the payment, for* 3 tipsters* system will give you *-20% discount .*

*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Apr 12, 2016)

Dear

Our tipster *M. Larsson* is simply great. We strongly recommend him.
After he made *+464,32 Units in February* and  *+117,28 Units in March*, in *April he made +33,28 Units* until yesterday.

M. Larsson's profile: http://www.profittipsters.com/profile/tipster
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
You should also try *one of the best tipsters* in last year, *I. Polichroniadis *who finished *11 out of 13 months in "green" *!

After *over 1000 Picks* provided *his ROI is over +110%* at the momment, i believe you will agree with me this is fantastic performance.

Ioannis Polichroniadis profile: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Use PROMO CODE *April10%*, it will give you *-10% discount* on regular price. You can use it until *17.April 2016*!


*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Apr 14, 2016)

ProfitTipsters said:


> Dear
> 
> Our tipster *M. Larsson* is simply great. We strongly recommend him.
> After he made *+464,32 Units in February* and  *+117,28 Units in March*, in *April he made +33,28 Units* until yesterday.
> ...



Update:

*M. Larsson* continue with fantastic performance.
Yesterday he made *+95,12 Units* in only 1 day. *In April he made +123,60 Units, last 3 months +700 Units, guys..INCREDIBLE*!!!

Grab the oportunity for discount and Use Promo code *April10%*, it will give you *-10% discount* on regular price. You can use it until *17.April 2016*!

All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Apr 20, 2016)

*Check out our tipsters, they are doing a great job, not just this month, the doing overall.*

Tipster* Ioannis Polichroniadis* made 12 out of 14 months in "green", his average monthly profit is +50 Units! You will hard to find so constantly tipster like he is.

*I. Polichroniadis's profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tipster *Michael Larsson*, sensation of this year, last 3 months he made over +650 Units profit!!! I believe this is a profit any of you can just dream about it  !!

He made 14 out of 18 months in green!!!

*M. Larsson's profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/michael-larsson
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tipster *Pavel Fenin* doing perfect job in April, he is just unstoppable.
He made 10 out of 13 months in green!!!

*P. Fenin's profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/pavel-fenin
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

I believe i offer a very good reason to try any of our tipsters, of course if you want to make money from sports betting.

*I will use this  oportunity to say thanks all active clients for trust us and congratulate to them for success, of course i can not forget to praise our tipsters performances,
good job guys!*


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Apr 21, 2016)

*This is just amazing.* If you still did not try our tipsters,  I suggest you to do it right now if you seeking *constantly monthly profit from Sports betting and low Subscription price*!!!

Tipster* Ioannis Polichroniadis* made 12 out of 14 months in "green", his average monthly profit is +50 Units! You will hard to find so constantly tipster like he is.

*April stats*: +50,16 Units, 108,35% Roi, 134 tips (Last 10 tips winning run: *9 Won and 1 lost*! )

*I. Polichroniadis's profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tipster *Michael Larsson*, sensation of this year, *last 3 months he made over +710 Units profit*!!! I believe this is a profit any of you can just dream about it !!

He made 14 out of 18 months in green!!!

*April stats*: +147,44 Units, 109,91% Roi, 186 tips

*M. Larsson's profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/michael-larsson
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tipster *Pavel Fenin* doing perfect job in April, he is just unstoppable.
He made 10 out of 13 months in green!!!

*April stats*: +69,98 Units, 134,47% Roi, 55 tips

*P. Fenin's profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/pavel-fenin
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

I believe i offer a very good reason to try any of our tipsters, of course if you want to make money from sports betting.

*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Apr 23, 2016)

Dear friends.

This is starting to be really incredible. *Our tipsters destroying the bookies*, which is not surprise for me... 

I really don't know whichone to offer, because *they are really all 3 tipsters amazing*! I will leave this choice for you to *check and choose whichone is the right one for you*: http://profittipsters.com/

I am really happy to have such a successful tipsters on my site. I never lookod out to have quantity (20-30 tipsters),* i better preffer the quality* (2-5, but the right ones)!

I am sure i get those 3 quality tipsters i was looking for 

*Let me mention that All tips are Verified by Mybigpartner verification service and Secret Betting Club!*


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Apr 26, 2016)

Guys

*We prepair SPECIAL OFFER for you!*  :

If you Subscribe between 26th-28th April 2016, using Promo Code: *-30April *, You will receive *-30% discount* on regular prices!
*Let's see the discount prices:*
- *30days Subscription regular price cost 40 eur* (using *Promo Code -30April* you have to pay *ONLY 28 Eur*!)
- *15 days Subscription regular price cost 25 eur* (using *Promo Code -30April *you have to pay *ONLY 17,5 Eur*!)
- *7 days Subscription regular price cost 15 eur* (using* Promo Code -30April *you have to pay *ONLY 10,5 Eur*!)

This is the best oportunity to try our magnifiecent Tipsters who made profits day by day!!!: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters

*Any question or need an assistance*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Apr 28, 2016)

ProfitTipsters said:


> Guys
> 
> *We prepair SPECIAL OFFER for you!*  :
> 
> ...



*TODAY is the last day to take oportunity and use our BIG SPECIAL GIFT to all of you: Use Promo code (-30April) with -30% discount before expiring 28.April 2016!*

Our tipsters doing big profits and all picks are Verified!


All the best; profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (May 2, 2016)

*All our 3 tipsters did a great job again in April:
*
- I. Polichroniadis were brilliant again!!!
- M. Larsson had a very poor finish so he finished in small profit!
- P. Fenin also show BIG improvement after poor March!!

*Let me show you April stats for each one:*

*M. Larsson:*
Units: +27,04
ROI: +101,16%
Tips: 292

M. Larsson's profile: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/michael-larsson
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*I. Polichroniadis:
Units: +147,91* !!!!
ROI: +116,83%
Tips: 205

I. Polichroniadis's profile: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*P. Fenin:*
Units: *+79,43* !!!
ROI: *127,11%* !!!
Tips: 78

P. Fenin's profile: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/pavel-fenin
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
If you *buy 2 tipsters*, system automatically gives you *-10% discount* before you finish the payment, *for 3 tipsters* system will give you *-20% discount* .

*Website:* http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (May 6, 2016)

Dear

*I would like to mention it is more then a year (since April 2015) we started to sending all tips to Secret Betting Club verification service, so finally we receive his certifikate that we are monitoring from his side!*
We also have *verified ALL results by Mybigpartner* verification service, from the begin and by BA forum since they decided to finish with verification service (we all know why, SOS service is the main reason that happened:  http://forum.bettingadvice.com/showthread.php?t=81486&page=10 ).

Our tipster *Ioannis Polichroniadis* doesn't really care if he destroying bookies, he is trying to finish his work excellent and he is on a good way to realize that!

Starting to be unbelievable his performance 

*Ioannis Polichroniados's profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (May 9, 2016)

ProfitTipsters said:


> Our tipster *Ioannis Polichroniadis* doesn't really care if he destroying bookies, he is trying to finish his work excellent and he is on a good way to realize that!
> 
> Starting to be unbelievable his performance
> 
> *Ioannis Polichroniados's profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis



*..and he (I. Polichroniadis) continue brilliant!!!*

Another great month for him and for people who follow his Picks!!! Just amazing, how constantly performance he have.

Already over +50 Units profit in May!!

*I don't know what more to say about this guy, every word is not neccessary here, just take a look his amazing records and ALL VERIFIED!!*

*Ioannis Polichroniadis profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (May 13, 2016)

Dear

This is the tipster who can bring you a lot of money, just check this incredible statistic:












*Ioannis Polichroniadis profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact:* info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Jun 5, 2016)

*IOANNIS POLICHRONIADIS!!! Remenmber this name!! This guy performance as a tipster is just BRILLIANT!! *

I said a lot of praises and use a lot of nice words for him but what this guy doing is really amazing, i think his records speak for themselves!!
*13 out of 15 months finished in profit and he continue in 16th month where he finished in May, so in green!!!*
I don't know what more to say about this guy, every word is not neccessary here, just take a look his amazing records and ALL VERIFIED by Mybigpartner and Secret Betting Club verification services!!

*Ioannis Polichroniadis profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact:* info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Jun 7, 2016)

*EXCLUSIVE: *

Euro Soccer Championship 2016 is near to begin. So we prepair a new Promo code *EURO2016* which bring you *-20% discount* on all price plans!!

Chose your favourite tipster and use Promo code to get a quality Picks.

Promo code start from *today 07th June *and you can use it until *12th June 2016*.

*How to use it:*

1. Register here ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Simply Login -----> http://www.profittipsters.com/
3. Choose your favourite tipster -----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters
4. On tipster profile choose Subscription and "Add to cart"
5. Go to "Cart" section on the right side, type Promo code in Promo Code empty field and finish the payment.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Website:* http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact:* info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Jun 9, 2016)

ProfitTipsters said:


> *EXCLUSIVE: *
> 
> Euro Soccer Championship 2016 is near to begin. So we prepair a new Promo code *EURO2016* which bring you *-20% discount* on all price plans!!
> 
> ...




Don't miss great oportunity *(-20% discount price)* to get one of the best and successful tipsters whole around *Ioannis Polichroniadis*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Jun 12, 2016)

ProfitTipsters said:


> *EXCLUSIVE: *
> 
> Euro Soccer Championship 2016 is near to begin. So we prepair a new Promo code *EURO2016* which bring you *-20% discount* on all price plans!!
> 
> ...




*ONLY TODAY you can still use Promo code to get -20% discount!!*

Don't miss that oportunity. Hurry up!


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Jun 17, 2016)

ProfitTipsters said:


> *IOANNIS POLICHRONIADIS!!! Remenmber this name!! This guy performance as a tipster is just BRILLIANT!! *
> 
> I said a lot of praises and use a lot of nice words for him but what this guy doing is really amazing, i think his records speak for themselves!!
> *13 out of 15 months finished in profit and he continue in 16th month where he finished in May, so in green!!!*
> ...




...and he (Ioannis Polichroniadis) continue FANTASTIC in JUNE. *+40,11 Units with Roi: +133,15% after 23 tips*!!!!

AMAZING TIPSTERS PERFORMANCE, THIS IS JUST BRILLIANT!!!!
*Just take a quick look at his Profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis


*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact:* info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Jun 23, 2016)

After Euro 2016 Group stage finished, our *fantastic tipster Ioannis Polichroniadis* continue simply perfect and we strongly reccommend him.

*Check I. Polichroniadis records*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Jun 29, 2016)

We strongly reccommended one of the best tipsters in whole betting industry, *our tipster I. Polichroniadis*!!!
His all records are Verified and monitoring since he start working with us.

Impressive statistic:

*June:*
Units: +51,42
Roi: +123,06%
Picks: 44

*Overall:*
Units: +800,54
Roi: +112,15%
Picks: 1322

*Check I. Polichroniadis records*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Jul 4, 2016)

*Our tipster I. Polichroniadis finished June 2016 in nice profit again. Now he made 14 out of 16 months in profit, just 2 months he finished in negative. Also he continue his green streak in July too! *

We guarantee you a profit with this guy.

*June stats:*
Units: +51,42
Roi: +123,06%
Picks: 44

*Check I. Polichroniadis records*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## casinogame (Jul 5, 2016)

This is starting to be really incredible.


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Jul 20, 2016)

ATTENTION:

*We prepair a new Promo code 20DISCOUNT which bring you -20% discount on all price plans!!*

Chose your favourite tipster and use Promo code to get a quality Picks.

*Promo code start from today 20. July and you can use it until 31. July 2016.

How to use it:*

1. Register here ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Simply Login -----> http://www.profittipsters.com/
3. Choose your favourite tipster -----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters
4. On tipster profile choose Price plan and "Add to cart"
5. Go to "Cart" section on the right side, type 20DISCOUNT in "Promo Code" empty field and finish the payment.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Aug 8, 2016)

*Our tipster I. Polichroniadis finished another one month in profit again. Now he made 15 out of 17 months in profit. Is this possible ?? Check it out!!!*

*Also he continue with his "green streak" in August again!!*

We guarantee you a profit with this guy.

*Check I. Polichroniadis records*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Aug 15, 2016)

*Our tipster Ioannis Polichroniadis i mean i don't know how to describe his big quality and perfect results!!!!! This is just amazing!!! *
ALL his Picks are Verified by 2 verification services!!!

*I. Polichroniadis profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ATTENTION:*

We prepair a *BIG DISCOUNT* for the new season: Promo code *50DISCOUNT* which bring you *-50% discount on all price plans*!!

*Promo code start from today 15. August and you can use it until 31. August 2016.*


*How to use it:*

1. Register here ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Simply Login -----> http://www.profittipsters.com/
3. Choose your favourite tipster -----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters
4. On tipster profile choose Price plan and "Add to cart"
5. Go to "Cart" section on the right side, type 50DISCOUNT in "Promo Code" empty field and finish the payment.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Aug 17, 2016)

ProfitTipsters said:


> *Our tipster Ioannis Polichroniadis i mean i don't know how to describe his big quality and perfect results!!!!! This is just amazing!!! *
> ALL his Picks are Verified by 2 verification services!!!
> 
> *I. Polichroniadis profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
> ...



If you need assistance how to subscribe or any other question feel free to contact us by email *info@profittipsters.com*  and we will be glad to help you.

All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Aug 20, 2016)

*Our tipster Ioannis Polichroniadis making perfect results!!!! This is just amazing!!!
- 16/18 months in PROFIT!!!
- Last 9 months in PROFIT with average +50 Units! *

ALL his Picks are Verified by 2 verification services!!!

*I. Polichroniadis profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ATTENTION:*

We prepair a *BIG DISCOUNT* for the new season: Promo code *50DISCOUNT* which bring you *-50% discount on all price plans*!!

*Promo code started 15. August and you can use it until 31. August 2016.*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact*: info@profittipsters.com


If you need assistance how to subscribe or any other question feel free to contact us by email *info@profittipsters.com*  and we will be glad to help you.

All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Aug 26, 2016)

*Now you have a great oportunity to try one of the best tipsters on the net Ioannis Polichroniadis: 
- 16/18 months in PROFIT!!!
- Last 9 months in PROFIT with average +50 Units!*

We guarantee you a profit with this guy.

*August stats:*
Units: +52,27
Roi: +142,15%
Picks: 23

*Check I. Polichroniadis records*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ATTENTION:*

We prepair a *BIG DISCOUNT* for the new season: Promo code *50DISCOUNT* which bring you* -50% discount on all price plans*!!

*Promo code started from 15. August and you can use it until 31. August 2016.*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact:* info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Sep 1, 2016)

*GREAT NEWS:*

*Our tipster I. Polichroniadis finished another one month in profit again. Now he made already 16 out of 18 months in profit.
Is this possible ?? Yes, it is..I would like to say thanks to all our clients who supporting us and would like to wish them another profitable month with him!!!*

We guarantee you a profit with this guy. He is just amazing!

*Check I. Polichroniadis records*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Oct 25, 2016)

Hello guys

Our tipster *I. Polichroniadis *going *perfect* in November (*already +55 Units*) after a little poor October (-22 Units lost). I would like to say thanks to all our clients who supporting us and I would like to wish them another profitable month with him!!!

We guarantee you a profit with this guy. He is just amazing!

*Check I. Polichroniadis records*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Oct 27, 2016)

Hello guys

*Our tipster I. Polichroniadis today had 2 available matches and guess what..both WON. *

It's gonna be another one amazing month for him and for his Subscribers of course.


*Check I. Polichroniadis records*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact us*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Oct 29, 2016)

*Our tipster Ioannis Polichroniadis going very strooong.. last run 18 WIN -4 Lost!!!! *

It's gonna be another one amazing month for him and for his Subscribers of course.

Take your seat now and subscribe this AMAZING tipster!


*Check I. Polichroniadis records:* http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact us*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Nov 3, 2016)

GREAT NEWS for our Clients:

Our tipster I. Polichroniadis finished another one month in profit* (+88,57 Units, Roi: 120,60%)*. Now he made already 17 out of 20 months in profit. Is this possible ?? Yes, it is, with Ioannis!
I would like to say thanks to all our clients who supporting us and would like to wish them another profitable month with him!!!

*In new month he step inside with a profit again:*











We guarantee you a profit with this guy. He is just amazing!

*Register here*: http://www.profittipsters.com/register

*Subscribe I. Polichroniadis:* http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Nov 4, 2016)

*BIG PROMOTION for Tipster Ioannis Polichroniadis!!!*

*Do you want to try his FREE tips for next 3 days?*

What you have to do is:

1. Register here ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Send email "FREE Tips" to ---> info@profittipsters.com
3. Login here and find matches ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/
4. You will also receive all tips on your email address


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Nov 5, 2016)

ProfitTipsters said:


> *BIG PROMOTION for Tipster Ioannis Polichroniadis!!!*
> 
> *Do you want to try his FREE tips for next 3 days?*
> 
> ...



*Yesterday 4/4 FREE tips WON!!!*

Fantastic chance to try one of the best tipsters in the world *for FREE.*
2 days left for this promotion!


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Nov 6, 2016)

Our *tipster Ioannis Polichroniadis* i believe he is not a human, he is from the other planet, just check his records:

*2 days since we gave his tips for FREE, he made +39,73 Units Profit!!
He offered 12 tips and made 10 WON, 1 Lost and 1 Void!!!!*

I. Polichroniadis profile: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis


Today is the last day you can try his tips for FREE. Just follow the instructions.

Do you want to try his FREE tips today!?

*What you have to do is:*

1. Register here ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Send email "FREE Tips" to ---> info@profittipsters.com
3. LOGIN here and find available matches under "My tips" section ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/
4. You will also receive all further tips on your email address

If you need assistanc feel free to contact us: info@profittipsters.com

All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Nov 7, 2016)

Another successfull day for our tipster I.Polichroniadis!!!

*A lot of people grabed our Promotion (last 3 days FREE tips from our tipster) and Subscribed him, he returned them a favour with fantastic +49,53 Units with Roi: +140,60%*

Do you want to Subscribe one of the best tipsters in the world and cooperate with one of the most honest site?

*Here you are, register and subscribe this fenomen*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Website:* http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact:* info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Nov 19, 2016)

Our super tipster* I.Polichroniadis* prooving to everybody that he is just amazing!!!

*At the momment he have 12 Available tips for today, hurry up to catch them all.*

Do you want to Subscribe one of the best tipsters in the world and cooperate with one of the most honest site in betting industry?

*Here you are, register and subscribe this fenomen*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Dec 16, 2016)

*BIG Christmas discount!! *

We prepair a Christmas discount, Promo Code named *CHRISTMAS25*, which gives you *-25% DISCOUNT* to ALL Price plans *until 31.12.2016*!!!

*How to use it:*

1. Register here ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Choose tipster I. Polichroniadis price plan and Add to cart ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
3. Go to Cart section and type Promo Code: CHRISTMAS25 and finish the payment.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
November for our tipster I. Polichroniadis not finished in profit, he made a little Loss -12,42 Units, not so bad anyway.
I would like to say thanks to all our clients who supporting us and would like to wish them to finish this amazing year 2016 in nice profit!!!

Register here: http://www.profittipsters.com/register

*Subscribe I. Polichroniadis*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Jun 14, 2017)

Hello guys,

After a few average months, some months did a little lost and some with profit, our *tipster I.Polichroniadis* should catch his incredible form he had it last 2 years, which made him one of the best tipsters in betting industry.
Let's see if he can proove that in June, because for now he is going fantastic.

*I. Polichroniadis profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis

*His Overall stats:*

Units: +965,28
Roi: +109,04%
Picks: 2114


Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Jul 3, 2017)

Hello guys

*Our tipster I. Polichroniadis made perfect in June after a little poor few months*. I would like to say thanks to all our clients who supporting us and I would like to wish them another profitable month with him!!!

*June stats:*

Units: +87,70
Roi: +133,99%
Picks: 47


*His Overall stats:*

Units: +980,78
Roi: +109,09%
Picks: 2136


*Check I. Polichroniadis records*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Jul 18, 2017)

Hello guys

*Tipster I. Polichroniadis* continue perfect in July. The end of season doesn't mean end of profit for him and for you too, subscribers!

He goes Over +1000 Units total, that is why i decide it is worth to offer you a big discount -30% to all price plans!!
*We create Promo Code named 1000UNITS, which gives you -30% DISCOUNT to ALL Price plans until 23.July.2017!!!*

*How to use it:*

1. Register here (if you are new user) ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Choose tipster I. Polichroniadis price plan and Add to cart ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
3. Go to Cart section and type Promo Code: 1000UNITS and finish the payment.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*July stats:*

Units: +35,40
Roi: +145,38%
Picks: 15


*His Overall stats:*

Units: +1016,18
Roi: +109,35%
Picks: 2151


*Check I. Polichroniadis records*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Aug 17, 2017)

Hello guys

*Tipster I. Polichroniadis *shows why he is one of the best tipsters whole around.
His winning streak continue and after *over 2000 tips* sent to his subscribers, he have *total Roi: 109.67% (+9.67% Yield)*. 

You can get his tips for only 40eur/30 days!!!


*Check his page records*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*If you need assistance contact us by email* info@profittipsters.com

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Aug 22, 2017)

Hello guys

Another one perfect performance in last few days from our SUPERB tipster *I. Polichroniadis*.
*His winning streak increased to 13/13 WINNING Picks in a row, ALL WON!!!*







You can get his tips for only 40eur/30 days!!!


*Check his page records*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*If you need assistance contact us by email *info@profittipsters.com

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Aug 24, 2017)

Hello guys.

At the momment *2 super tips available* for today by our super *tipster Ioannis Polichroniadis*!! There is oportunity to increase your money.
Like i said *he have 13 WIN in a row*, let's see what will happen today!!!

*Subscribe him, it is easy*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If you need assistance contact us by email info@profittipsters.com

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Aug 27, 2017)

Hello guys.

*Our tipster I.Polichroniadis yesterday offer 2 matches and guess what..both WON! *
He is in incredible form right now and i think he catch it in the right time, so at the begin of new season!

Subscribe on his tips, don't miss it if you want nice profit! It is only 40eur/1 month!!!
Over 10% yield after more then 2000 Tips!!!

*Check his page records*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipste...Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If you need assistance contact us by email info@profittipsters.com

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Aug 29, 2017)

Hello guys,
------------------------------------------------------------------
*August stats:*

Picks: 26
Units: +96,77
Roi: +162,84%



*TOTAL stats:*

Picks: *2188*
Units: *+1.114,70*
Roi: *+110,04%*

*Over 2000 Tips provided with ROI: +110% and 15/16 last tips WON!!!* This is statistic of one of the best tipsters around named Ioannis Polichroniadis!
YES, that is true, unbelievable but it is!! ALL tips are VERIFIED by 2 different verification services!!!

*Don't wait too long, take a chance and Subscribe one of the hottest tipster*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------
*If you need help contact us by email* info@profittipsters.com

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Sep 1, 2017)

Dear

*ATTENTION: -50% DISCOUNT ON ALL PRICE PLANS, VALID WHOLE SEPTEMBER 2017 !!!! *

This is a SPECIAL discount PROMO CODE named "-50DISCOUNT" for ALL investors, who want to make a profit with our fantastic *tipster I.Polichroniadis* for a cheap Subscription price!!!

*You can use it (promo code) many times between 01. Sep. - 30. Sep. 2017!!*


*How to use it:*

1. Register here (if you are new user) ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Choose tipster I. Polichroniadis price plan and Add to cart ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
3. Go to Cart section and type Promo Code: -50DISCOUNT and finish the payment.

If you need help contact us by email info@profittipsters.com
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Sep 3, 2017)

ProfitTipsters said:


> Dear
> 
> *ATTENTION: -50% DISCOUNT ON ALL PRICE PLANS, VALID WHOLE SEPTEMBER 2017 !!!! *
> 
> ...



Do not forget our BIG discount -50%! 
*That means, in September you can get one of the best tipster whole around for ONLY 20eur/1month *


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Sep 4, 2017)

*BIG DISCOUNT:* 

*Prices: *
- 7 days/15 eur.. (Discount price: -50% = 7 days/7,5 eur)
- 15 days/25 eur.. (Discount price: -50% = 15 days/12,5 eur)
- 1 month/40 eur.. (Discount price: -50% = 1 month/ ONLY 20 eur)
- 3 months/100 eur.. (Discount price: -50% = 3 months/ ONLY 50 eur)


*How to use discount:*

1. Register here (if you are new user) ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Choose tipster I. Polichroniadis price plan and Add to cart ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
3. Go to Cart section, type Promo Code: *-50DISCOUNT* and finish the payment.

If you need help contact us by email info@profittipsters.com
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Sep 6, 2017)

ProfitTipsters said:


> *BIG DISCOUNT:*
> 
> *Prices: *
> - 7 days/15 eur.. (Discount price: -50% = 7 days/7,5 eur)
> ...



Don't miss the *exclusive discount -50%* to Subscribe one of the best Soccer tipster whole around: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis

*You can get it for ONLY 50 eur/ 3 months*..yes you heard it just fine, 50eur for 3 months!!!


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Sep 10, 2017)

Dear,

*Yesterday another profitable day from our fantastic tipster!*

Don't miss the exclusive *discount -50% *to Subscribe one of the best Soccer tipster whole around: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis

You can get it for *ONLY 50eur/3 months*  (Check ALL about Discount and other prices a few posts above)


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Sep 14, 2017)

Dear,

Our fantastic tipster I. Polichroniadis doing a miracles...what a performance!!?

Don't miss the *exclusive discount -50% (Valid for whole September, so until 30.9.2017)* to Subscribe one of the best Soccer tipster whole around: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis

*This is an exclusive offer, after that we will INCREASE his Subscription price, because he definitelly worth much more!!! 
Until 30.9.2017 you can still get it for ONLY 50eur/3 months* (Check ALL price plans on his profile)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*How to use -50% discount:*

1. Register here (if you are new user) ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Choose tipster I. Polichroniadis price plan and Add to cart ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
3. Go to Cart section, type Promo Code: *-50DISCOUNT* and finish the payment.

If you need help contact us by email info@profittipsters.com


*Comparing prices between regular and discount prices:*

*Prices:*
- 7 days/15 eur.. (Discount price: -50% = *7 days/7,5 eur*)
- 15 days/25 eur.. (Discount price: -50% = *15 days/12,5 eur*)
- 1 month/40 eur.. (Discount price: -50% = *1 month/ ONLY 20 eur*)
- 3 months/100 eur.. (Discount price: -50% = *3 months/ ONLY 50 eur*)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Oct 10, 2017)

Dear,

We would like to present a new tipster who start to works on our site: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Rafael-Sanz

*His name is Rafael Sanz, coming from Spain and he offer Soccer tips (mostly from Spanish La Liga)*
As you can see he passed trial period very well, his quote of matches is not so high, he preffer quality rather then quantity.


*If you would like to try his Tips 7 days for FREE, please just do 2 simple steps:*

*1.* Register here: http://profittipsters.com/ 
*2. *Send us email "Free tips" from the same mail you used it for registration.
*Our email*: info@profittipsters.com

After you do that, you will start receiving his tips to your email.
Also you can always login and check your own tips statistics in detail!

Have a nice day.


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Oct 12, 2017)

ProfitTipsters said:


> Dear,
> 
> We would like to present a new tipster who start to works on our site: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Rafael-Sanz
> 
> ...



*Take the chance and Subscribe next 5 days for FREE our new tipster R. Sanz!
Action is valid until 17.10.2017!*


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Nov 7, 2017)

Dear,

Last two days another profitable days from our fantastic tipsters!

*Ioannis Polichroniadis* (Over 2300 Picks, Roi: 109.20%!! ): http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
*Rafael Sanz* (5/5 months in big profit!!) : http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Rafael-Sanz

*Most popular package: 1 month = 60eur*

If you buy 2 tipsters, you get automatically 10% off the full price.


Take the chance and make a profit with our VERIFIED tipsters!



All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Nov 24, 2017)

Black Friday is here!!

*Choose one of the best tipsters in the world, simply Type Promo code BF2017 and get -50% off the price valid on all Subscriptions for next 24 hours!!!*


*How to use Promo code:*

1. Register here ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Choose your favourite tipster and his Price plan and Add to cart ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters
3. Go to Cart section, type Promo Code: *BF2017* and finish the payment.


If you need help contact us by email info@profittipsters.com
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Nov 30, 2017)

Dear,

Our fantastic tipsters will try to do his best to make some money in December too 

Also I will try to do my best so i am offer you new Promo code named *December2017*. If you use it, you will get *-30% discount* on all price plans in December (*valid until the end of the year 2017*)!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*How to use -30% discount:*

1. Register here (if you are new user) ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Choose your favourite tipster and his Price plan and Add it to cart ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters
3. Go to Cart section, type Promo Code: *December2017* and finish the payment.

If you need assistance contact us by email info@profittipsters.com
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Dec 14, 2017)

Dear,

Get more money and better holidays. *Subscribe to one of the most successful tipsters of the last 3 years Ioannis Polichroniadis.* http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis

*You can do that with -30% discount price using Promo code named December2017, which is valid whole December!*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*How to use -30% discount:*

1. Register here (if you are new user) ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Choose your favourite tipster and his Price plan and Add it to cart ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters
3. Go to Cart section, type Promo Code: *December2017* and finish the payment.

If you need assistance contact us by email info@profittipsters.com
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Dec 21, 2017)

Dear,

*Don't miss discount -30% off the all price plans in December!!*

How it's possible?:
Easy. You can take it with Promo code named *December2017*, which is valid whole December!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*How to use Promo Code and get -30% discount:*

1. Register here (if you are new user) ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Choose your favourite tipster and his Price plan and Add it to cart ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters
3. Go to Cart section, type Promo Code: *December2017* and finish the payment.

If you need assistance contact us by email info@profittipsters.com
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Dec 31, 2017)

Dear,

*Last chance to use Promo code and get our tipsters -30% off the all price plans.*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*How to use Promo Code and get -30% discount:*

1. *Register* here (if you are new user) ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. *Choose* your favourite tipster and his *Price plan* and Add it to *Cart* ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters
3. Go to *Cart section*, type Promo Code: *December2017* and finish the payment.

If you need assistance contact us by email info@profittipsters.com
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Jan 5, 2018)

Dear,

*Our SUPER Tipster Ioannis Polichroniadis finished also his 3rd year in nice profit! That's amazing! This is the tipster who can guarantee you a profit on a long term, guys! *







Grab the chance, subscribe him and you will finish YOUR year in profit too!  

*I. Polichroniadis profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Feb 3, 2018)

Hello guys.

Our *tipster I.Polichroniadis *finished 1st month in 2018 with a profit.

Since he start working here as a tipster, he made fantastic* 3 profitable years in a row*. That's amazing!


Subscribe him now, don't miss oportunity if you want get guarantee to make nice profit in sports betting every year!
*It is only 60eur/1 month or 140eur/3 months!!!*

*Check his page records*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If you need assistance contact us by email info@profittipsters.com

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Feb 7, 2018)

Hello,

We strongly recommended tipster I. Polichroniadis!!!

*February stats: *

Picks: 19
Units: +27.74
Roi: +135.11%


*TOTAL stats:*

Picks: 2567
Units: +1.153,53
Roi: +108,93%

*Over 2500 Tips provided with ROI: +109%*!!! This is statistic of one of the best tipsters around named *Ioannis Polichroniadis*!
YES, that is true, unbelievable but it is!! *ALL tips are VERIFIED* by 2 different verification services!!!

*Don't wait too long, take a chance and Subscribe one of the hottest tipster:* http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------
If you need help contact us by email info@profittipsters.com

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Mar 28, 2018)

Dear,

*-30% DISCOUNT in April!!!
*
Subscribe to one of the most successful tipsters of the last 3 years Ioannis Polichroniadis or other tipster Rafael Sanz, both soccer tipsters.

You can do that with -30% discount price using Promo code named *April2018*, which is valid whole April (you can use it many times), startig from today 28.03.2018!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*How to use -30% discount:*

1. Register here (if you are new user) ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Choose your favourite tipster and his Price plan and Add it to cart ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters
3. Go to Cart section, type Promo Code: *April2018* and finish the payment.

If you need assistance contact us by email info@profittipsters.com
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Apr 1, 2018)

Dear,

*Don't miss in April -30 DISCOUNT price on ALL subscriptions using Promo Code: April2018!!*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
We strongly recommended our soccer tipster *I. Polichroniadis*!!! He finished March with almost *+100 Units, Roi: 119,15%*!!!!

March stats:

Picks: 110
Units: +99.75
Roi: +119.15%


TOTAL stats:

Picks: 2763
Units: +1192.15
Roi: +108,62%

*Over 2700 Tips provided with ROI: +108.62%!!! This is statistic of one of the best tipsters around named Ioannis Polichroniadis!*
YES, that is true, unbelievable but it is!!

ALL tips are VERIFIED by 2 different verification services!!!

*Don't wait too long, take a chance and Subscribe one of the best tipster*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------
If you need help contact us by email info@profittipsters.com

*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
*Contact*: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Apr 9, 2018)

Dear,

*I would say "crazy Greek" , because our tipster Ioannis Polichroniadis beating the bookies!
After perfect March, he continue incredible month in April with +39 Units and +132% ROI after 29 Tips ... !!!!*

Don't forget in April you can get all subscription plans with *-30% discount using Promo Code April2018*!

Don't wait too long, take a chance and Subscribe one of the best tipster NOW: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------
If you need help contact us by email info@profittipsters.com

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Apr 15, 2018)

ProfitTipsters said:


> Dear,
> 
> *I would say "crazy Greek" , because our tipster Ioannis Polichroniadis beating the bookies!
> After perfect March, he continue incredible month in April with +39 Units and +132% ROI after 29 Tips ... !!!!*
> ...




*He is already on +50 Units with 120% Roi! *

Don't forget to use *Promo code* *April2018*, which gives you *-30 discount* in April!


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Apr 21, 2018)

Dear,

Our tipster* Ioannis Polichroniadis* beating the bookies!!
*After perfect March, he continue incredible month in April now with already  +55.89 Units and +121.41% ROI after 62 Tips ... !!!!*







*His TOTAL STATS:*






Use *PROMO CODE named APRIL2018 which gives you -30% discount* and Subscribe one of the best tipster NOW: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------
If you need help contact us by email info@profittipsters.com

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Apr 25, 2018)

ProfitTipsters said:


> Dear,
> 
> Our tipster* Ioannis Polichroniadis* beating the bookies!!
> *After perfect March, he continue incredible month in April now with already  +55.89 Units and +121.41% ROI after 62 Tips ... !!!!*
> ...



*His profit increase day by day, now he is on fantastic +89.49 U, Roi: 125.35% after 83 Picks in April!!!*

Join to winning tipster, you have a great chance in April to get him with *-30% discount*, using Promo Code: *April2018*.


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Apr 30, 2018)

ProfitTipsters said:


> Dear,
> 
> Our tipster* Ioannis Polichroniadis* beating the bookies!!
> *After perfect March, he continue incredible month in April now with already  +55.89 Units and +121.41% ROI after 62 Tips ... !!!!*
> ...




*Today is the last chance to use Promo code April2018 and get our SUPER TIPSTER with -30% discount price!!!*: https://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis

Don't wait to long and subscribe one of the best tipster in last years 


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (May 6, 2018)

Dear,

We strongly recommended our soccer* tipster I. Polichroniadis*!!! He finished another month in profit, +87.49 Units, Roi: 120,21%!!!!

*April stats:*

Picks: 101
Units: +87.49
Roi: +120.21%


*TOTAL stats:*

Picks: 2875
Units: +1297.99
Roi: +109,08%

*Almost 3000 Tips released with ROI: +109.08%!!!* This is statistic of one of the best tipsters around named Ioannis Polichroniadis!
YES, that is true, unbelievable but it is!!

*ALL tips are VERIFIED by 2 different verification services!!!*

*Don't wait too long, take a chance and Subscribe one of the best tipster: *http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (May 10, 2018)

Dear,

*We invite serious punters to join our Super soccer tipster I. Polichroniadis!!! This is the case, MUST try!*
He start incredible strong in May again!

*Price plans:*
7 days = 20 eur
15 days = 35 eur
*1 month = 60 eur*
3 months = 140 eur

ALL tips are VERIFIED by 2 different verification services!!!

*Don't wait too long, take a chance and Subscribe one of the best tipster: *http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Jul 8, 2018)

Dear,

We invite serious punters to join our Super *soccer tipster I. Polichroniadis* (Over 3000 Tips with Roi: 108,52% (Yield: +8,52%))!!!
This is tipster for the future, for betting on a long term investment with nice profit!

After Very good May (+48,59 Units, Roi: 112%), it came bad month in June (-67,11 Units, Roi: 84,02%), but in July he is back on track again with only* 3 lost tips out from 13.*

*Price plans:*
7 days = 20 eur (Profit guarantee: 110%)
15 days = 35 eur (Profit guarantee: 110%)
*1 month = 60 eur (Profit guarantee: 107%)*
3 months = 140 eur (Profit guarantee: 105%)

*If tipster doesn't reach profit guarantee, we extend your Subscription for FREE.
*
Don't wait too long, take a chance and Subscribe one of the best tipster: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Website*: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Sep 1, 2018)

Dear,

We invite serious punters to join our Super soccer tipster* I. Polichroniadis* (*Over 3200 Tips with Roi: 108,62% (Yield: +8,62%*))!!!

*New season begin, so we create PROMO CODE named SEASON2018! If you use it, you get -20% discount on each Price plan!*


*Price plans (regular prices without discount):*
7 days = 20 eur (Profit guarantee: 110%)
15 days = 35 eur (Profit guarantee: 110%)
1 month = 60 eur (Profit guarantee: 107%)
3 months = 140 eur (Profit guarantee: 105%)

If tipster doesn't reach profit guarantee, we extend your Subscription for FREE.

Don't wait too long, take a chance and Subscribe one of the best tipsters: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi guys,

Is this possible in betting world, results after 3000+ tips with Roi 108.79%!!? Believe it is!

*Our tipster Ioannis Polichroniadis proved that in last 3 years! He is One of the best tipsters in the world, i can say that for sure!*

*His Verified Statistics confirm it why i can say that!:*
<br /><b>Deprecated</b>:  preg_replace(): The /e modifier is deprecated, use preg_replace_callback instead in <b>/home/www/saveotic.com/includes/template.functions.php</b> on line <b>527</b><br />
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Statistics by Month,Year:*

<br /><b>Deprecated</b>:  preg_replace(): The /e modifier is deprecated, use preg_replace_callback instead in <b>/home/www/saveotic.com/includes/template.functions.php</b> on line <b>527</b><br />
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*You can get it with -20% discount whole September (take a quick look 1 post before)*

*If tipster doesn't reach profit guarantee, we extend your Subscription for FREE.*

Don't wait too long, take a chance and Subscribe one of the best tipsters: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Sep 4, 2018)

Dear,

*Great run in only 3 days, 10 WIN in a row*! Our tipster I. Polichroniadis *(Over 3200 Tips with Roi: 108,89% (Yield: +8,89%))* started new season brilliant!!!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
We create PROMO CODE named *SEASON2018*! If you use it anytime in September, you get -20% discount on each Price plan!

*How to use -20% discount:*

1. Register here (if you are new user) ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Choose your favourite tipster and his Price plan and Add it to cart ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters
3. Go to Cart section, type Promo Code: *SEASON2018* and finish the payment.

If you need assistance contact us by email info@profittipsters.com
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*If tipster doesn't reach profit guarantee, we extend your Subscription for FREE.*

Don't wait too long, take a chance and Subscribe one of the best tipsters: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Sep 8, 2018)

ProfitTipsters said:


> Dear,
> 
> *Great run in only 3 days, 10 WIN in a row*! Our tipster I. Polichroniadis *(Over 3200 Tips with Roi: 108,89% (Yield: +8,89%))* started new season brilliant!!!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Don't miss fantastic oportunity to Subscribe with *-20% discount* using Promo code *SEASON2018* and try last 3 years consistent *one of the best tipsters in the world Ioannis Polichroniadis*  http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis

*September:  +46.06 Units, +146.53% Roi, 22 tips*


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Sep 11, 2018)

ProfitTipsters said:


> Don't miss fantastic oportunity to Subscribe with *-20% discount* using Promo code *SEASON2018* and try last 3 years consistent *one of the best tipsters in the world Ioannis Polichroniadis*  http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
> 
> *September:  +46.06 Units, +146.53% Roi, 22 tips*
> 
> ...



Hello guys,

Our SUPER TIPSTER growing his profit day by day ----> *September:  +69.11 Units, +134.38% Roi, 43 tips*

Don't miss *Promo code in September* and Subscribe him with *-20% discount*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Sep 14, 2018)

Hello guys,

For serious punters:

After *11 consecutive WIN* it came 2 losses, but still fantastic, brilliant performance from our tipster Ioannis Polichroniadis: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis

*Over +100 Units, Roi: 136,16% after 60 tips in September!!!!*


*You can still use great promotion, our Promo code named SEASON2018 which gives you -20% discount on regular price in September! *

*Check few messages upper how to use Promo code or contact us via email*: info@profittipsters.com
---------------------------------------------------------------
Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Sep 18, 2018)

WINNN again... 

Incredible, fantastic performance.

*September: *
Tips: 76
Profit: *+124,66 Units*
Roi: *133,88%*

AMAZING!!!

*Don't miss Promo code in September and Subscribe him with -20% discount: *http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Sep 27, 2018)

ProfitTipsters said:


> WINNN again...
> 
> Incredible, fantastic performance.
> 
> ...



*Don't miss Promo code SEASON2018 in September, which gives you special -20% discount!!*

Tipster Ioannis Polichroniadis is on fire...incredible performaance!!: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## astrobet (Oct 9, 2018)

ok


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Oct 13, 2018)

Dear,

We strongly recommended our soccer *tipster I. Polichroniadis*!!!
He finished another month in profit, one of his biggest in 3 years since he start working with us, *+118.68 Units, Roi: 117,18%* (Average Stake: 5 Units)!!!!

*September stats:*

Picks: 146
Units: +118.68
Roi: +117.18%


*TOTAL stats:*

Picks: 3419
Units: +1495.02
Roi: +108,87%

*3419 Tips released with ROI: +108.87%*!!! This is statistic of one of the best tipsters around named Ioannis Polichroniadis!
YES, that is true, unbelievable but it is!!

*ALL tips are VERIFIED by 2 different verification services!!!
*
Don't wait too long if you are serious punter, subscribe one of the best tipsters whole around: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Oct 27, 2018)

Dear,

We strongly recommended our soccer *tipster I. Polichroniadis*!!! In 2018, he did *8 out of 10 months in PROFIT*!

*TOTAL stats (since 2015):*

Picks: 3466
Units: +1502.39
Roi: +108,78%

This is statistic of one of the best tipsters around, named Ioannis Polichroniadis!
YES, that is true, unbelievable but it is!!

*ALL tips are VERIFIED by 2 different verification services!!!*

Don't wait too long if you are serious punter, this is a tipster for the future: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
---------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Feb 19, 2019)

Hello guys.

We would like to introduce our new superb tipster *Georghe Sorianu*. He is a soccer tipster, using odds especially from Pinnacle, 188bet, Sbobet and Bet365.
He start on our training site since Oct. 2017. After his fantastic performance out there, he start to work on the main site from Nov.2018 and he continue with incredible performance!!! *ALL his months are in profit*!

*Gheorghe Sorianu profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/georghe-sorianu
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*For this momment we prepaire a new Promo code named FEBRUARY30 which brings you -30% discount on ALL price plans. It start from today 19. Feb. 2019 and valid until 28. Feb. 2019.*


If you need assistance or have some questions, don't hesitate to contact us by email, we will help you.
---------------------------------------------------------------
Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Feb 26, 2019)

ProfitTipsters said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> We would like to introduce our new superb tipster *Georghe Sorianu*. He is a soccer tipster, using odds especially from Pinnacle, 188bet, Sbobet and Bet365.
> He start on our training site since Oct. 2017. After his fantastic performance out there, he start to work on the main site from Nov.2018 and he continue with incredible performance!!! *ALL his months are in profit*!
> ...



*Don't forget to use discount PROMO CODE!   It's valid until 28. Feb. 2019 (include that day)*


If you need assistance or have some questions, don't hesitate to contact us by email, we will help you.
---------------------------------------------------------------
Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Apr 2, 2019)

Hello guys,

FANTASTIC performance in March again from our both best tipsters:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*GREAT NEWS:* We cretae a Promo code named *April2019*, which gives you *-30% discount on ALL price plans*, valid from 02.April - 10. April 2019!!!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1.* I.Polichroniadis March stats:

+99.30 Units, Roi: +117.39% , 104 Tips


His profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2. *G. Sorianu March stats:

+16.65 Units, Roi: +110.47% , 37 Tips

His profile*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/georghe-sorianu
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*If you take both tipster, you get additional  -10% discount on Total (including discount price) price!*


Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Apr 7, 2019)

Hello guys,

Our tipsters are in fantastic shape again, in April both of them doing Very nice profit!!!

*I.Polichroniadis*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
*G. Sorianu*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/georghe-sorianu

Don't forget to use Promo code named *April2019*, which gives you* -30% discount on ALL price plans*, valid till 10. April 2019!!!


*How to use Promo code and get -30% discount:*


Register here (if you are new user) ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
Choose your favourite tipster and his Price plan and Add it to cart ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters
Go to Cart section, type Promo Code: *April2019* and finish the payment.

If you need assistance contact us by email info@profittipsters.com
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ATTENTION: If you take both tipster, you get additional -10% discount on Total (including discount price) price. It will reduce your price in Cart automatically!*

*IMPORTANT: If tipster doesn't reach profit guarantee, we extend your Subscription for FREE: * http://www.profittipsters.com/page/pricing
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Apr 10, 2019)

Hello guys,

Our tipsters continue in fantastic shape, in April both of them still doing Very nice profit, so we decide to *extend our Promo code *(discount price) until the end of the month April 2019!!!

*I.Polichroniadis*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis
*G. Sorianu*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/georghe-sorianu

Don't forget to use Promo code named *April2019*, which gives you* -30% discount on ALL price plans*, valid till 30. April 2019!!!


*How to use Promo code and get -30% discount:*


Register here (if you are new user) ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
Choose your favourite tipster and his Price plan and Add it to cart ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters
Go to Cart section, type Promo Code: *April2019* and finish the payment.

If you need assistance contact us by email info@profittipsters.com
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ATTENTION: If you take both tipster, you get additional -10% discount on Total (including discount price) price. It will reduce your price in Cart automatically!*

*IMPORTANT: If tipster doesn't reach profit guarantee, we extend your Subscription for FREE: *http://www.profittipsters.com/page/pricing
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Apr 25, 2019)

ProfitTipsters said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Our tipsters continue in fantastic shape, in April both of them still doing Very nice profit, so we decide to *extend our Promo code *(discount price) until the end of the month April 2019!!!
> 
> ...



Our 2 best tipsters are both in FANTASTIC SHAPE!!!! Do you need money from betting? Do you need quality tips?
Then join us, come and get it!

*Don't forget to use Promo code April2019, which brings you -30% discount on all prices*


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Apr 27, 2019)

Hello guys,

Use Promo code *April2019* and get *-30% discount* till end of April!  We strongly recommended our tipsters:


*I.Polichroniadis (4000 tips, Roi: 107.88%)*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis












&

*G. Sorianu (ALL months in profit)*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/georghe-sorianu











---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ATTENTION: If you take both tipster, you get additional -10% discount on Total (including with discount price you get -40% discount) price. It will reduce your price in Cart automatically before you finish the payment!

IMPORTANT: If tipster doesn't reach profit guarantee, we extend your Subscription for FREE*: http://www.profittipsters.com/page/pricing
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Apr 30, 2019)

ProfitTipsters said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Use Promo code *April2019* and get *-30% discount* till end of April!  We strongly recommended our tipsters:
> 
> ...




*TODAY IS THE LAST CHANCE TO GET OUR TIPSTERS WITH -30% DISCOUNT, USING PROMO CODE APRIL2019!*

We have one of the best tipsters in the world. *Check it*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters

*ALL tips are VERIFIED by 2 independent verification services!*


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (May 15, 2019)

Hello guys,

Our long term tipster *I.Polichroniadis (4000 tips, Roi: 108.01%) *continue with another profitable month in his another fantastic year: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis

Subscribe him, relax, take a seat and earn great money with one of the most consistent tipster in the world!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ALL tips are VERIFIED by 2 independent verification services!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com



All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Jun 18, 2019)

Hello guys,

Do you need money for vacation, serious tipster whit whom you can get nice profit?  If answer is yes, we strongly recommended our 2 tipsters, they are probably between best VERIFIED tipsters in the world!!!:

*I.Polichroniadis* (*4065 tips, Roi: 108.18%*): http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis

&

*G. Sorianu (16 out of 17 months in PROFIT)*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/georghe-sorianu
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*IMPORTANT: If tipster doesn't reach profit guarantee, we extend your Subscription for FREE: *http://www.profittipsters.com/page/pricing
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Aug 27, 2019)

Hello guys,

Do you need money from Sports betting, a serious tipster whit whom you can get nice profit? If answer is yes, we strongly recommended our 2 tipsters, they are probably between best VERIFIED tipsters in the world!!!:

*I.Polichroniadis (4241 tips, Roi: 108.24%)*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis

&

*G. Sorianu (19 out of 20 months in PROFIT!!!!!)*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/georghe-sorianu
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*IMPORTANT*: If tipster doesn't reach profit guarantee, we extend your *Subscription for FREE*: http://www.profittipsters.com/page/pricing
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Sep 2, 2019)

Hello guys,

Does anyone heard about tipster Ioannis Polichroniadis? Yes, that's right, that's the one..*He is one of the best tipsters in the world, with no doubt!!! His numbers speak for themselves after more then 4 years work!!!


I.Polichroniadis* *(4270 tips, Roi: 108.41%)*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/Ioannis-Polichroniadis


Check also the other one tipster who is on a right way to be the same unbelievable like I.Polichroniadis:

*G. Sorianu (20 out of 21 months in PROFIT!!!!!)*: http://www.profittipsters.com/tipster/georghe-sorianu
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*IMPORTANT: If tipster doesn't reach profit guarantee, we extend your Subscription for FREE: *





						Price Plans
					

Bet Us.




					www.profittipsters.com
				



----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Sep 15, 2019)

Hello guys,

Our tipsters doing fantastic job, unbelievable!!!

*For this oportunity, we create Promo code named Season2019 which brings you -20% lower price to ALL subscriptions. Subscribe 2 best quality tipsters NOW with -20% discount!!! The offer valid until the end of September.

How to use Promo code and get -20% discount:*

1. Register here (if you are new user, existing users simply login) ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Choose your favourite tipster, the Price plan and Add it to cart ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters
3. Go to Cart section, type Promo Code: *Season2019* and finish the payment.

If you need assistance contact us by email info@profittipsters.com
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ATTENTION: If you take both tipster, you get additional -10% discount on Total (including discount price) price. It will reduce your price in Cart automatically!*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*IMPORTANT: If tipster doesn't reach profit guarantee, we extend your Subscription for FREE: *





						Price Plans
					

Bet Us.




					www.profittipsters.com
				



----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Sep 30, 2019)

ProfitTipsters said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Our tipsters doing fantastic job, unbelievable!!!
> 
> ...




*Today is the last chance to get -20% discount on ALL subscriptions.*

Take a quick look our fantastic tipsters:




__





						Tipsters
					

Bet Us.




					www.profittipsters.com


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Feb 24, 2020)

Hello guys,


*For next 2 weeks, we create Promo code named Profit20 which brings you -20% lower price to ALL subscriptions. Subscribe 2 best quality tipsters NOW with -20% discount!!! The offer valid until 09th March 2020

How to use Promo code and get -20% discount:*

1. Register here (if you are new user) existing users simply login ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Choose your favourite tipster, the Price plan and Add it to cart ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters
3. Go to Cart section, type Promo Code: *Profit20* and finish the payment.

If you need assistance contact us by email info@profittipsters.com
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ATTENTION: If you take both tipster, you get additional -10% discount on Total (including discount price) price. It will reduce your price in Cart automatically!*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*IMPORTANT: If tipster doesn't reach profit guarantee, we extend your Subscription for FREE: *http://www.profittipsters.com/page/pricing
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------



## ProfitTipsters (Jun 2, 2020)

Hello guys,

We hope you are doing well and you are all healthy and survived Covid-19.

As you know, some leagues continue with their season so our tipsters started to offer his picks again and we have SPECIAL OFFER FOR YOU!

*We create Promo code named Covid50 which brings you -50% lower price to ALL subscriptions. Subscribe 2 best quality tipsters NOW with -50% discount!!! The offer valid whole JUNE 2020.*

How to use Promo code and get -50% discount:

1. Register here (if you are new user), existing users simply login ---> http://www.profittipsters.com/register
2. Choose your favourite tipster, the Price plan and Add it to cart ----> http://www.profittipsters.com/tipsters
3. Go to Cart section, type Promo Code: *Covid50* and finish the payment.

If you need assistance contact us by email info@profittipsters.com
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ATTENTION:* If you take both tipster, you get additional -10% discount on Total (including discount price) price. It will reduce your price in Cart automatically!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*IMPORTANT*: If tipster doesn't reach profit guarantee, we extend your Subscription for FREE: http://www.profittipsters.com/page/pricing
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Website: http://www.profittipsters.com
Contact: info@profittipsters.com


All the best, Profittipsters


----------

